# Gore-met lunch.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Had the grand youngen here today. so I fixed our lunch. We scooped up 2 bowls of snow, topped that with chocolate syrup, then a heapin helpin of strawberry freezer jam and a big ole marshmeller in da middle. Seconds were necessary.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You need to add some Pet sweetened condensed milk, vanilla flavoring and then the chocolate syrup and strawberry jam.

I think the only thing we gonna be able to make around here is sleet cream. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Didn't have any, so made it the ole timey way. 5" and countin.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just nasty cold rain here. That treat sounds good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Try it with pure maple syrup!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Peers like I'll have the chance to do that, what with the 6" dump we got again this morning. But with some pineapple jam and pecans added.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

We used to make snow ice cream a lot when I was a kid. However, in this day and age of acid rain, we are being told NOT to eat it any more.


----------

